# 389 firing order?



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

hello, is a 66 389 firing order the same as a sb chevy? with dist. rotaton clockwise?
thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2, distributor is CCW


----------



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks, randy


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

like stated pontiac is opposite of the rest of gm


----------

